# My biggest haul yet-I'm very happy today!!



## prppygrl69 (Apr 19, 2006)

I got this in today.I NEVER go to the MAC store or counter...i don't wanna drive ALL the way to Baton Rouge OR drive in New Orleans lol so everything i get is ordered online.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 19, 2006)

nice haul...i need to pick up c-thru for real...

i want to see you do a crazy color combo, now that i've seen this!


----------



## simar (Apr 19, 2006)

wow nice haul!! good choice of colours. tempting and aquadisiac look soo pretty, and the myth lippie looks great as well. very nice!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 19, 2006)

Waowwww what a haul my dear! I have some of these e/s... You took Da bling but I recommand you Swich (pink/mauve frost). Sketch and Nocturnelle will be great on you (I love them). You'll do a nice combo with jewel bleu, aquadisiac and blue brown pig (if you have it). Please, do a makeup with tempting because I don't know this e/s...
See you soon!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_Waowwww what a haul my dear! I have some of these e/s... You took Da bling but I recommand you Swich (pink/mauve frost). Sketch and Nocturnelle will be great on you (I love them). You'll do a nice combo with jewel bleu, aquadisiac and blue brown pig (if you have it). Please, do a makeup with tempting because I don't know this e/s...
See you soon!!!_

 
Thanks everyone!
Yes i can do something with tempting for you if you'd like.I saw circuzflavouredgum do a look with that and Rose Gold pigment,and that's what encouraged me to get it.
haha d_flawless,yeah i'll be doing some colorfull looks now that i've got these.I can't wait to get my hands on overgrown!
simar-i wouldn't have though to put those two colors together...sounds nice


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 19, 2006)

nice haul! 
i love all of the colors!!


----------



## devin (Apr 19, 2006)

oooh pretty colors!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 19, 2006)

Great haul.


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 19, 2006)

Yowza, nice haul


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

great haul...you'll have fun


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 19, 2006)

Oooo, Fade is purty!
How come I never saw this shade before????


----------



## CaliKris (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW very nice haul!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome colour choices!  You are going to have some fun.  Tanarama and C-Thru will make the most beautiful nude lips!  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## samila18 (Apr 19, 2006)

awesome haul! can't wait to see your FOTDs with the new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after seeing your FOTD with Tanarama and C-thru, I know I must have Tanarama! I strive to recreate the beautiful nude lips you use in your FOTDs... have fun!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samila18* 
_awesome haul! can't wait to see your FOTDs with the new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after seeing your FOTD with Tanarama and C-thru, I know I must have Tanarama! I strive to recreate the beautiful nude lips you use in your FOTDs... have fun!_

 
Aww you're too sweet!
Tanarama is VERY pretty even alone.I'm lovin Myth as well.
arbonnechick-I saw circusflavouredgum use Fade in one of her FOTDs and i was HOOKED!! lol


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 20, 2006)

oii beautiful haul!!! enjory tour goodies!


----------



## x music is love (Apr 20, 2006)

great haul !  i love viva glam v =]


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 21, 2006)

*I LOVE LOVE LOVE  Viva Glam V.  I know you'll love it too!!*


----------



## farra712 (Apr 21, 2006)

You are from slidell???  I am from Pass Christian, MS (about 1 hour away).   Have you been to the Mall of Louisiana?  If, so please let me know if it is worth me driving there sometime...I think I might like to go if it sounds good!  Nice haul, btw!  I think you just talked me into getting oyster girl!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_You are from slidell???  I am from Pass Christian, MS (about 1 hour away).   Have you been to the Mall of Louisiana?  If, so please let me know if it is worth me driving there sometime...I think I might like to go if it sounds good!  Nice haul, btw!  I think you just talked me into getting oyster girl!_

 
Oystergirl is VERY pretty.You should get it....i wuvs it.
Yeah,i'm in Slidell.....i've never been to MAC in the mall of louisiana.When i do go i'll letcha know though!!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 22, 2006)

nice haul... i wore hepcat today its so pretty....have fun with your new stuff


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Apr 26, 2006)

i wanna see jewel blue w/ hepcat and/or dabling.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing what you'll come up with using those colourful e/s! I can see you're fond of nude lips, eh? Sweet haul.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_You are from slidell???  I am from Pass Christian, MS (about 1 hour away).   Have you been to the Mall of Louisiana?  If, so please let me know if it is worth me driving there sometime...I think I might like to go if it sounds good!  Nice haul, btw!  I think you just talked me into getting oyster girl!_

 

Farra thats the MAC I go to all the time I love it most of the MA's are so helpfull... and they always have lots of stuff


----------



## southernpuff (Oct 1, 2008)

Mall of Louisiana is the MAC I go to also.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 1, 2008)

I love those colors. Very nice....


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 2, 2008)

what a great haul
enjoy


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 3, 2008)

love it! how do you wear c-thru? <3


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 3, 2008)

how pretty!!!  love those colors!!!  have fun!!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 9, 2008)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I love Fade when I'm doing a powdery baby-blue look. Myth is one of my favourite lipsticks too.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2008)

I loooooooooove viva glam v. and i might wear it today

Great haul!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 10, 2008)

that jewel blue is gorgeous, I wish they still sold it


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 21, 2008)

nice!


----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 22, 2008)

I luv the eye shadows u got! Are really pretty!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, great haul


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 

 
_Oystergirl is VERY pretty.You should get it....i wuvs it.
Yeah,i'm in Slidell.....i've never been to MAC in the mall of louisiana.When i do go i'll letcha know though!!!_

 
I've gone to The Mall Of Louisiana a few times, but since there's a MAC store, Sephora and Macy's at Lakeside in Metairie, there's no need to go that far anymore.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice haul!!!!

Oyster Girl and C-Thru my TOP 2 lipglasses! And Myth my HG nude lippy
Good taste!!


----------

